# New Videos



## rhoffart (Jan 1, 2012)

Well I took another shot at the wine making videos. This is a lot harder then I thought. I got about 3 days invested on these. I hope it was worth it. I used a "text to speech" program for the voice over. What do you think?

http://youtu.be/-4FxcsjlWvQ

http://youtu.be/-R-ZWOSSkBg

[ame]http://youtu.be/7NKMXjZ8QcA[/ame]


----------



## timber (Jan 1, 2012)

Rick,

Only problem I'm having is with my DSL not being fast enough to watch the video. It just keeps stopping and having to load.
Could just be my IP but I'm usually able to watch most videos online.
Perhaps I should just download them.

*UPDATE:* --- Works fine now, problem was on my computer.
Great Videos, thanks!

I can tell you put a lot of work into it and it's appreciated!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 2, 2012)

Very nicely done, Rick. I enjoyed your videos.


----------



## rob (Jan 2, 2012)

Rick, That was wonderful. Really enjoyed it, can not wait for the next one.

Oh... one advice, I would have a glass of your home wine on the counter


----------



## Mikael (Jan 2, 2012)

Did Stephen Hawking narrate this??? LOL!!


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 2, 2012)

Great job Rick! That is super cool. You do sound like Stephen Hawkins, but thats a good thing. LMAO!

Keep up the great effort!

I have wireless internet, an antenna on my cabin, downloading at 1 mps, no buffering here, came in nice. Paying 85 skins a month, fast as I can get. Timber are you "dedicated" to DSL? There are other options if you want to go that way.

Again, great job Rick, don't stop now!


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, I wasn't expecting that much positive feedback. 

Dave, you can select a smaller file size in the bottom right of the clip.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 2, 2012)

Actualy, tell us how you did the voice over on top of your video.

Program, etc. A smart winemaker would have enlisted the helpof a teenager, but sounds like you did it on your own.

This could be lots of fun for other things besides wine making..

LOL
"


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 2, 2012)

arcticsid said:


> Actualy, tell us how you did the voice over on top of your video.
> 
> Program, etc. A smart winemaker would have enlisted the helpof a teenager, but sounds like you did it on your own.
> 
> ...



It's easy but it took a long time.

I have a Mac Book Pro laptop.

1) Shot the video clips using my Christmas gift, kodak Playsport.

2) Edited the video in iMovie. I had over a hour of footage I had to reduce to 14 min.

3) Added the background music I made in a program called Garageband

4) Then typed about 50 scripts and put them through a "text to speech" program app I downloaded. 

5) Exported the movies as 720HD and uploaded. Total time was about 16 - 20 hours.


----------



## JordanPond (Jan 2, 2012)

That was a great series. I thought the content/script was excellent. The text to speek was a little awkward to listen to but it did allow you get the the audio to sync with the actions.

I'm impressed!


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Greg.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice job Rick! The Stephen Hawking voice is a little creepy until you get used to it. (LOL)

I have a question for you. In Part 2 @ 3:40 we see you hooking up your 2 hole carboy adapter. I did not see you install any cane in the stopper? So your wine falls from the top of the carboy to the bottom which is pretty long and hard on it. 

I use a racking cane I picked up from my LHBS (the ones with the curved top tube) I inserted it into the carboy and cut off the top with a hack saw about 3 inches above the carboy top. Then pull out one of the L shaped tube inserts and insert the cane until the top sticks out a few inches and you can seat the stopper in the carboy fully. A little food grade grease helps the cane slip in easier if you have it on hand. According to Wade KY works as well but I have not put that one to test....... 

Attach your tubes as normal and rack away. This brings the wine all the way to the floor of the carboy in a controlled gentle fashion and once you have an inch or two of wine in the receiving carboy you have an absolute minimum O2 contact with the wine from there on out.


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, you are good. I did insert the tube but did not capture the footage. I think late in part 2 or early in part 3 I took it out and explained.

I changed the ad type ... I didn't like the ad it was too much of a PIA. They seem to be offline for a bit.


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 2, 2012)

Mike, take a look at part 3 at :21 and again at 2:15


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 2, 2012)

Wouldn't you know, Part 3 wouldn't load and I wrote that! I will try again now.


----------



## Flem (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice job, Rick. I loved the levity you interspersed throughout (e.g. "that damn bald").


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 2, 2012)

Flem said:


> Nice job, Rick. I loved the levity you interspersed throughout (e.g. "that damn bald").




Thanks,

It got real old listening to every voice over clip about 5 or 6 times, so I had to entertain myself a little. There is about 50 total. I had to add a crap load of commas and had to misspell a ton of words so it would sound right.


----------



## timber (Jan 2, 2012)

rhoffart said:


> Thanks guys, I wasn't expecting that much positive feedback.
> 
> Dave, you can select a smaller file size in the bottom right of the clip.



Tried again today and it works flawlessly, must have been doing a virus scan or something in the background on my machine.

Excellent videos ... I was smiling the whole way through with the voice, especially when it said POS ... just wasn't expecting a computer voice to say that.

Great stuff, thanks!


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Dave ... I appreciate the positive feedback.


----------



## timber (Jan 2, 2012)

Rick,

That will, no doubt, be a tasty wine ... Cab is my favorite.
And from fresh grapes, all the better.

I'm going to try a quality kit this year, it will be my first kit so should be lots of fun.

Please make some more videos as you get the chance, they're very helpful and it's so much easier to see what's going on than just descriptions or recipes.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 2, 2012)

Good job Rick !
All 3 videos were very easy to understand and not shaky at all - very proffesional 

steve


----------



## tomheli (Jan 2, 2012)

when i am vacuume racking do i still need to go to the bottom of the other carboy there is no air in a vacuume right will splashing matter


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks Steve. 

Tom there is a lot of air, even under a vacuum. You would have to pull a vacuum down to 29.98 inches to remove the all the air and your carboy would implode if you ever tried to do that. Please don't try that. Sure the air is thinner and you will have less exposure.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 15, 2012)

Rick these video's are great, I look forward to the next one!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 15, 2012)

Freakin great videos Rick!!! Who is the band in the carboy storage vid? Thanks for the free plug also!!! I think we need to add these all in the Tutorial area!! You should call them "Ricks Flics"!!!


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Wade and Dan ... next will be test sulfites with AO test


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2012)

Serious though, if you dont want to I will move or add them over there. Nothing better then learning while laughing bald man!!!!


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 16, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Serious though, if you dont want to I will move or add them over there. Nothing better then learning while laughing bald man!!!!



Sure, that would be cool. For all future videos I'll get a few of ya'll to approve content to be sure it's accurate, or at least close before moving. Thanks


----------

